# CNN orchid slideshow



## PHRAG (Jun 24, 2006)

On the CNN homepage right now there is a slideshow of a few orchid photographs. They are doing a story on people who have their orchid collections boarded. 

Orchid owners buy TLC for delicate blooms

http://www.cnn.com


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2006)

Orchid "delirium" huh?
Why do people always think we're delirious!? I do not understand.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 24, 2006)

They use those same stats every time they talk about orchids. $9 billion in sales, orchidelirium, Orchid Thief by Susan Orlean blah blah blah.

You never see orchid collectors walking around in costume do you? How many people who go to Sci-Fi conventions dress as Star Wars characters? That's what I thought.

:fight: 

I think we are normal. Now, I have to go check Trader Joe's for a new shipment of orchids, since that's the only place in Phoenix I can buy some right now.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 24, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> You never see orchid collectors walking around in costume do you? How many people who go to Sci-Fi conventions dress as Star Wars characters? That's what I thought.



I thought we were all going to dress up as kovachiis and camp out in front of Piping Rock Orchids. Did I not get the memo?


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I thought we were all going to dress up as kovachiis and camp out in front of Piping Rock Orchids. Did I not get the memo?



Oh, no, you got the memo Zach, but you were the only one....oke:
I was really hoping for photos of your little escapade before word got out....

(whew, I am in a mood today huh?)


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, I guess since the beans have been spilled, there is no point in keeping it a secret...







I took some liberties with the headpiece, but I think it works. Now if I could just fix the pants so my psudobulbs don't chafe.

BADA BING!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 24, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Well, I guess since the beans have been spilled, there is no point in keeping it a secret...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god.

That image must replace the besseae in the forum banner. Please.


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2006)

Hahaha..okay, that is NOT normal! :rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 24, 2006)

Heather said:


> Hahaha..okay, that is NOT normal! :rollhappy:


 

I blame it on orchidelirium.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2006)

Cute. Real cute!


----------



## Mahon (Jun 25, 2006)

Orchid delerium my butt... hey, orchids anyone?






-Pat


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 25, 2006)

I didn't know you have a tattoo.


----------



## Marco (Jun 25, 2006)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: @ John

Hey Pat......That don't look like tabacco smoke to me!!!!oke: Then again I've never smoked tabacco out of a pipe so I wouldn't know how tabacco smoke curls out of a pipe oke:


----------



## Mahon (Jun 25, 2006)

...no... that's not me... i'm 17, not 40 some... =)

-Pat


----------



## bench72 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mahon said:


> ...no... that's not me... i'm 17, not 40 some... =)
> -Pat



yeah, likely story Pat! Fess up, that ain't tobacco and that's been one heck of a 17 years you've been living! Where did you get the tattoo from? Joliet Prison oke:


----------



## Mahon (Jun 25, 2006)

...naw, I'm serious! Not me, old enough to get a tatoo, but not old enough to have those hairy arms... and not dumb enough to where that ugly shirt!

-Pat


----------



## Heather (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey! No fair removing photos!!


----------

